# cedega doku??

## SkaaliaN

Hallo

hat jmd. eine Doku für Cedega? Ich finde das diese mittlerweile echt angebracht ist, da wirklich viele leutz nach cedega fragen!?

mfg

----------

## Deever

Cedega bietet, soviel ich weiß, kommerziell Support an. Dies hier hingegen ist ein kostenloses Supportforum für Gentoo. Daher wäre eine Cedega-Doku hier falsch.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

hmm, Scup, irgendwie finde ich deine Frage ja schon etwas frech   :Cool: 

Du sagst das so nach dem Motto: "bin anfänger und zu faul zum suchen, erwarte das mir jetzt jemand ne super anleitung schreibt" ... und das kann ja net sein.Wie schon geschrieben wenn du cedega hast, dann bekommst du auf der Homepage auch Support, und da gibt es auch ne Doku, die reicht vollkommen. Hast du nur ne Raubkopie, tja, selbst schuld.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Gucky_der_Mausbiber wrote:*   

> hmm, Scup, irgendwie finde ich deine Frage ja schon etwas frech  
> 
> Du sagst das so nach dem Motto: "bin anfänger und zu faul zum suchen, erwarte das mir jetzt jemand ne super anleitung schreibt" ... und das kann ja net sein.Wie schon geschrieben wenn du cedega hast, dann bekommst du auf der Homepage auch Support, und da gibt es auch ne Doku, die reicht vollkommen. Hast du nur ne Raubkopie, tja, selbst schuld.

 

1. hab keine raubkopie. wenn ich was nötig habe kauf ich es mir und fertig

2. das war eine anfrage für die allgemeinheit, da in letzter Zeit mehrere Fragen wegen Cedega waren. ich komme mit wine sehr gut zurecht. naja..als anfänger wie du es sagst reicht es ja für mich^^... cedega baut auf wine auf..sonst nix..aber naja..

Ich werde evtl. selber eine Doku schreiben und diese reinsetzen. Trotzdem danke  :Laughing: 

----------

## ian!

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

(Nicht unterstützt, komerziell und Cedega hat eigene Foren. - Daher verschoben.)

----------

## oscarwild

Warum möchtest Du Dir die Mühe machen, eine eigene Doku zu schreiben? Das ist ein kommerzielles Produkt, wenn jemand Geld von mir haben möchte, dann würde ich auch entsprechende Leistung dafür einfordern.

----------

## chrib

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Warum möchtest Du Dir die Mühe machen, eine eigene Doku zu schreiben? Das ist ein kommerzielles Produkt, wenn jemand Geld von mir haben möchte, dann würde ich auch entsprechende Leistung dafür einfordern.

 

Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht, aber den "Support" den Transgaming bietet kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen.

----------

## beejay

 *chrib wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*   Warum möchtest Du Dir die Mühe machen, eine eigene Doku zu schreiben? Das ist ein kommerzielles Produkt, wenn jemand Geld von mir haben möchte, dann würde ich auch entsprechende Leistung dafür einfordern. 
> 
> Im Prinzip hast Du ja recht, aber den "Support" den Transgaming bietet kann man getrost in der Pfeife rauchen.

 

Und genau das ist einer der Gründe weshalb ich heute noch behaupte, dass Cedega Bauernfängerei ist. Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Monaten mal eine drei-Monats Lizenz gekauft und wurde herbe enttäuscht. Keines der Spiele für die ich es anschaffte lief - nicht mal Nascar-Racing, dass technisch nicht wirklich High-End ist.

Fakt ist: Transgaming kontrolliert weder die Entwicklung der Spiele (Stichwort Upgrades) noch die Entwicklung von Direct-X. Jedes Upgrade dass auf den Markt gebracht wird ist mehr oder weniger das sprichwörtliche Stochern im Dunkeln. Was eben noch lief kann nach einem Spiele- bzw. Cedega-Upgrade schon nurnoch röchelnd am Boden liegen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

aber es muss doch möglich sein seine games auch unter linux zocken zu können!?

----------

## Inte

 *Scup wrote:*   

> aber es muss doch möglich sein seine games auch unter linux zocken zu können!?

 Klar geht das. Ich hab meine GameCube an den VideoIn meiner TV-Karte angeschlossen. Läuft einwandfrei!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oscarwild

@Inte: auch ne Methode *lol*!

----------

## nic0000

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   aber es muss doch möglich sein seine games auch unter linux zocken zu können!? Klar geht das. Ich hab meine GameCube an den VideoIn meiner TV-Karte angeschlossen. Läuft einwandfrei! 

 

Ich finde die Idee echt gut. So könnte man seinem Nachwuchs z.B. feste Zeiten zum Spielen machen. Wenn Hausaufgaben zu machen sind, einfach remote/cron Videoin deaktivieren und schon wird das Kiddy nicht mehr in Versuchung geführt sich ablenken zu lassen. Echt nette Idee Inte. Selbst drauf gekommen oder wo her hast du das her?

grüße

nico

----------

## chrib

 *Scup wrote:*   

> aber es muss doch möglich sein seine games auch unter linux zocken zu können!?

 

Wieso muß es möglich sein? Die meisten Spiele werden halt für Windows entwickelt, die Hersteller brauchen keine Rücksicht auf Cedega oder Wine zu nehmen.

Transgaming hingegen muß ständig an cedega rumwerkeln, damit sie weiterhin vollmundig behaupten können, Spiel XYZ läuft einwandfrei mit ihrer Software, auch wenn ein Patch des Spieleherstellers rauskommt. Und probier mal ältere Spiele (die laut Transgaming-Games-DB mit Cedega laufen sollten) mit neueren Cedega-Versionen zum laufen zu kriegen, das gleicht einem Glücksspiel.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

[quote="chrib"] *Scup wrote:*   

> Und probier mal ältere Spiele (die laut Transgaming-Games-DB mit Cedega laufen sollten) mit neueren Cedega-Versionen zum laufen zu kriegen, das gleicht einem Glücksspiel.

 

Und was macht man da? Kann man sich da einfach die alten Cedega Versionen herunterladen (z.B. die bei der Vollmundig angepriesen wurde, dass eben DIESES Spiel jetzt auch unterstützt wird.)? Heisst das, wenn ich mal anfange Games unter Linux zu zocken (bisher fehlte einfach die Zeit) dass ich mir dann immer brav die entsprechende Cedega Version archivieren muss um später wieder mal damit spielen zu können?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## chrib

Als ich mein einziges Abo bei denen hatte, konnte man sich die alten Versionen auch runterladen. Allerdings war eine Parallelinstallation nicht so richtig möglich, die haben sich gegenseitig überschrieben (es sei denn man werkelt da händisch drum herum).

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh..es muss doch ne besser lösung geben..also ich kann mir diese endlöswung schwer vorstellen..ich such mal weiter..sobald ich was hab melde ich mich nochmal

----------

## SkaaliaN

[quote="STiGMaTa_ch"] *chrib wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Und probier mal ältere Spiele (die laut Transgaming-Games-DB mit Cedega laufen sollten) mit neueren Cedega-Versionen zum laufen zu kriegen, das gleicht einem Glücksspiel. 
> 
> Und was macht man da? Kann man sich da einfach die alten Cedega Versionen herunterladen (z.B. die bei der Vollmundig angepriesen wurde, dass eben DIESES Spiel jetzt auch unterstützt wird.)? Heisst das, wenn ich mal anfange Games unter Linux zu zocken (bisher fehlte einfach die Zeit) dass ich mir dann immer brav die entsprechende Cedega Version archivieren muss um später wieder mal damit spielen zu können?
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

ich wars net   :Sad:   :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Ich hab meine GameCube an den VideoIn meiner TV-Karte angeschlossen. Läuft einwandfrei!  Ich finde die Idee echt gut. So könnte man seinem Nachwuchs z.B. feste Zeiten zum Spielen machen. Wenn Hausaufgaben zu machen sind, einfach remote/cron Videoin deaktivieren und schon wird das Kiddy nicht mehr in Versuchung geführt sich ablenken zu lassen. Echt nette Idee Inte. Selbst drauf gekommen oder wo her hast du das her?

 Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, weil mir das dauernde emulieren auf den Sa** gegangen ist. Nach einem Nachmittag verzweifelter Wine-Konfiguration für Diablo II hab bin ich zum ****** gefahren und hab mir die Konsole mit der größten RPG-Auswahl gekauft. Seitdem bin ich wunschlos glücklich.

Die Idee mit der Kindersicherung find ich ausgesprochen gut. Du mußt halt nur sicherstellen, dass kein Fernseher zum umstöpseln in Reichweite ist.  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen, weil mir das dauernde emulieren auf den Sa** gegangen ist. Nach einem Nachmittag verzweifelter Wine-Konfiguration für Diablo II hab bin ich zum ****** gefahren und hab mir die Konsole mit der größten RPG-Auswahl gekauft. Seitdem bin ich wunschlos glücklich.

 

Du überrascht mich immer wieder aufs neue. *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Idee mit der Kindersicherung find ich ausgesprochen gut. Du mußt halt nur sicherstellen, dass kein Fernseher zum umstöpseln in Reichweite ist. 

 

Danke  :Smile:  Ja generell den Fernseher durch einen Rechner ersetzen war jetzt so meine Idee. Außerdem geht es ja darum das die Kiddys vor dem Rechner sitzen wegen Recherche und ähnlichem und der Fernseher doch bisschen auffällig ist wenn er plötzlich läuft.

Aber die Idee ist echt ausarbeitungswürdig. Sehr gute Idee inte, bin schwer beeindruckt.

Jetzt noch ein Webfrontend für die Mama, mit Sperrzeiten und Nutzungskontingent sowie der Möglichkeit den Tuner je nach Uhrzeit umzukonfigurieren, damit die kleinen nicht aus versehen sich irgendeinen Müll angucken und schon ein Grund mehr für Linux für die Familie.

grüße

nico

----------

## Anarcho

Also an ein "Linux-für-Kinder" könnte man sich wirklich mal dransetzen. 

Spätestens wenns bei uns soweit ist (2 - 3 Jahre habt ihr also wahrscheinlich noch   :Laughing:  )

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also an ein "Linux-für-Kinder" könnte man sich wirklich mal dransetzen. 
> 
> Spätestens wenns bei uns soweit ist (2 - 3 Jahre habt ihr also wahrscheinlich noch   )

   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nic0000

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also an ein "Linux-für-Kinder" könnte man sich wirklich mal dransetzen. 
> 
> Spätestens wenns bei uns soweit ist (2 - 3 Jahre habt ihr also wahrscheinlich noch   )

 

Ja meine Frau nervt schon, darum mache ich mir auch Gedanken um so etwas, denn z.Z sehe ich nur wie die Kiddys ihre Eltern verarschen.

Hab kein Bock von meinen Kiddys verascht zu werden, denn wenn von ihren Pappa schliesst, dann werden sie eine Begabung darin haben   :Twisted Evil: 

@anarcho

Du bist doch ein leidenschftlicher Coder, ist das Aufwendig?

grüße

nico

----------

